# Bro Bundy update (GK RETARD EDITION)



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2015)

AH HA! **** you guys. 

This is actually a list of people I'd like to say "suck my balls" To on this board:



POB
DYS
Jenner
Regular
LeanHerm or whatever this weeks ghey name is
Gymrat
Spongy 
Doc
Docs brown mother
Yaya
DF 
Seeker
S4L
11bravo
Tiller
BGH
That racist LILO chic 
Docs brown mother again
AlphaD
The hundreds of other Alpha imposters
Get some


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2015)

Post whoring my own thread out of spite and disregard for the wishes of the staff to let the bro bundy thread die. 

I am going to ban him at my place and let him find his way back here to you fine folks.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 28, 2015)

I want what you are on...................


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2015)

You want the JUICE?? YOU CANT HANDLE THE JUICE Jenner!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi jenn.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 28, 2015)

lol, you are correct...I can not handle the juice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi GK .......


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 28, 2015)

Goodnight GK ........


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 28, 2015)

oh and.....carry on GK:32 (16):


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2015)

^^^i knew that bitch loved me. 
















Just kidding Jenn. Xoxo


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2015)

Docs brown mother was awesome but Docs brown mother again takes the cake!

Docs brown mother for the win!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh and at the top of the list Pimples On Butt is :32 (16):


----------



## Seeker (Aug 28, 2015)

I'll suck your avi's balls.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2015)

I would say "suck my balls" SFG but I'm a huge San Francisco fan and I don't wanna jinx our team bro. I started typing it and thought "if I do this Bumgarner will break a finger or some shit"


Also, seek, my wife has a clit that looks like a pink Pomegranate seed. it's delicious and nutritious!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2015)

Unfortunately my testes are the same size.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2015)

What a useless thread. Whichever one of you ****s that started it should apologize and be banned anyway


----------



## Yaya (Aug 28, 2015)

Apologies are for the weak!!!!

GK ...major thumbs up for this thread....queer


----------



## Lilo (Aug 28, 2015)

Have you been sniffing paint thinner again?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2015)

@LiloTheRacist

I never stop sniffing paint thinner. This time I just added some Clorox in there as well. And those fruit smelling markers that kids used to huff. 

What the hell were people thinking when they made those by the way??


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 28, 2015)

Damnit Boy!!!


----------



## wallyd (Aug 28, 2015)

Sounds to me like you can't handle tren GK but I still love you. I miss our long talks, romantic PM's & other things I can't mention here. I guess I missed the bro bundy deal can anyone explain?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 28, 2015)

Good morning children


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 28, 2015)

This thread sucks


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 28, 2015)

Everyone sleeping in or what lol wakey wakey hands off snakey


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 28, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Everyone sleeping in or what lol wakey wakey hands off snakey



Long ass night for me Hydro lol


----------



## Magical (Aug 28, 2015)

GKs a dick, I like that


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 28, 2015)

You work night shift Bullseye?

GK is running with it. The most cardio he's ever done


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm Pretty upset I made the list and the manner it was done. Doc was the one who changed my name so thank him.  


Ps go fuk yourself gk, so now I guess I'll change my name to meanherm for this upcoming week.  Just for you gk. lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 28, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> You work night shift Bullseye?
> 
> GK is running with it. The most cardio he's ever done



No man I don't,just long night at home lol


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 28, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> AH HA! **** you guys.
> 
> This is actually a list of people I'd like to say "suck my balls" To on this board:
> 
> ...



Sweet, I didn't make the list!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 28, 2015)

Sticky. Mods, make it so.


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 28, 2015)

Caaaarl...


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Sticky. Mods, make it so.



or just give out 3 day time outs to eveyone......idk.....which one....?????


----------



## DF (Aug 28, 2015)

GQ you post whoring fukr! You guys thought I had dislike for Losie?  This guy is far worse.

Love you GQ


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 28, 2015)

GK is my hero!


----------



## Lilo (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## jennerrator (Aug 28, 2015)

GK is sleeping off his hangover...................................


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2015)

This thread sucks. 


I would appreciate a three day timeout. Preferably on the weekend. 


LeanHerm I contacted Doc and he said you asked for your name change after losing some weight and feeling more safe in your own skin. 


I wasn't drunk. I was GKd as **** though last night. Which means absolutely nothing. I am simply trolling at a level that would catch record breaking fish. 

Consider yourselves lucky that I even bother to express myself anymore.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2015)

......<drops mic, grabs dick, kisses POB on the mouth, makes uncomfortably long eye contact afterwards, and walks into a field of corn and disappears>.......


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2015)

Lilo said:


>



Had to be a white bitch in your bump picture, didn't it? Couldn't be Nicki Minaj or anything.....racist.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm a rihanna fan personally, just as long as she doesn't open her mouth


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 28, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> ......<drops mic, grabs dick, kisses POB on the mouth, makes uncomfortably long eye contact afterwards, and walks into a field of corn and disappears>.......



This. Is. Stellar!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok which one of you ****s changed the name of the thread to "GK retard edition"?

I mean, wow, I approve and I am flattered, but don't abuse your minimal mod powers to try and control the mighty GK!! I will bring this bitch down!! Down to CHINATOWN!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 28, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Ok which one of you ****s changed the name of the thread to "GK retard edition"?
> 
> I mean, wow, I approve and I am flattered, but don't abuse your minimal mod powers to try and control the mighty GK!! I will bring this bitch down!! Down to CHINATOWN!!



Let's go home and practice the art of coitus.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2015)

Funny! I'm post coital now and everything is sensitive. 

Make me a sammich, or a fallafel?


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 28, 2015)

How the fucck did Regular make the list?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 29, 2015)

No one likes regular, he's a lying, bareback cock riding asshat that forgot to call me all week.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> How the fucck did Regular make the list?


Mega douche... dude is a total ego maniac.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 29, 2015)

Super Uber mega ultra douche


----------



## Jada (Aug 29, 2015)

I knew... i was important to u!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 29, 2015)

Jada! You're still here? I thought you'd be somewhere else by now not benching!


----------



## Jada (Aug 29, 2015)

SI oG still here player. What up!


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 30, 2015)

What's up GK. I'm coming to post whore over at your house, or just lurk whichever is easier and less work my swollen hands....


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 30, 2015)

This thread kind of crashed and burned GK, I didn't know that you gassed out so fast


----------



## Hardpr (Aug 30, 2015)

and there you have it folks.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 31, 2015)

I gas out on your mother all the time hydro. Like my own threads, She can't keep my interest either.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 31, 2015)

I lose interest in my own shit all the time. It's a blessing and a curse.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 31, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> ......<drops mic, grabs dick, kisses POB on the mouth, makes uncomfortably long eye contact afterwards, and walks into a field of corn and disappears>.......



This would be believable if it ended with "gets naked and walks backwards through a field of corn and disappears."


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 31, 2015)

That's funny, cause DYS can only ejaculate if he's being stuffed like a thanksgiving turkey and being slapped in the face by a bakers dozen of dicks.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 31, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> That's funny, cause DYS can only ejaculate if he's being stuffed like a thanksgiving turkey and being slapped in the face by a bakers dozen of dicks.



I have a few problems...


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Sep 1, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Sweet, I didn't make the list!



It's OK jizzle, you're on the top of my list hahaha


----------



## Joliver (Sep 1, 2015)

Armedanddangerous said:


> It's OK jizzle, you're on the top of my list hahaha



Andy, you son of a bitch!!! You're on my list!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 1, 2015)

**** a duck I guess I need to start my list!!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 1, 2015)

We all need lists. 

I encourage all of you to start your own. That will piss POB right the **** off. 

Carry on.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 1, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> We all need lists.
> 
> I encourage all of you to start your own. That will piss POB right the **** off.
> 
> Carry on.



only if he is at the top of everyone's


----------



## Seeker (Sep 1, 2015)

S





GuerillaKilla said:


> We all need lists.
> 
> I encourage all of you to start your own. That will piss POB right the **** off.
> 
> Carry on.



You hit on my wife a while back. You're on my list. I actually love you for that! Why haven't you taken her yet?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 1, 2015)

Jenner is on the top of my list, but that's a different kind of list at a different time


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 1, 2015)

Seeker said:


> S
> 
> You hit on my wife a while back. You're on my list. I actually love you for that! Why haven't you taken her yet?



You're wife is too hot, and too good, for either of us. 

Send her to Ziegler. He has street cred, and status.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 1, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> You're wife is too hot, and too good, for either of us.
> 
> Send her to Ziegler. He had street cred, and status, in 1978





Fixed it for you


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 1, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Jenner is on the top of my list, but that's a different kind of list at a different time



Indeed brother,she's on top of all my list


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 2, 2015)

How the fukk did I make the list. WTF GK?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 2, 2015)

S4L, you are so important to me that you will be on ANY list that I ever create. Just because I want you to be a part of everything I do. Always.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 2, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> S4L, you are so important to me that you will be on ANY list that I ever create. Just because I want you to be a part of everything I do. Always.





Oh okay I thought it was a shit list.  

Zeigler is on mine in the top 2 spots right now.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 2, 2015)

No sir. I actually like you. 

I dont have a "shit list", per se. Everyone should just consider themselves on a general "go **** yourself" list.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 2, 2015)

GK, I am honored to go **** myself for you.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 2, 2015)

Spongy, I would go **** myself all over my own face for you.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 11, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> You're wife is too hot, and too good, for either of us.
> 
> Send her to Ziegler. He has street cred, and status.









[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 12, 2015)

Once again, I'm completely confused.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 12, 2015)

No one here understands anything Shane. So you are in good company.


----------



## MindlessWork (Sep 12, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> No one here understands anything Shane. So you are in good company.



What a wacky world we live in...


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 12, 2015)

Sometimes i eat unboiled corn cobs....


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 12, 2015)

Sometimes, if it's late at night, I pee on the side of the bowl instead of directly in the water so that I don't wake up my wife.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 12, 2015)

Anyone ever pee'd thier name in the snow?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 12, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Sometimes, if it's late at night, I pee on the side of the bowl instead of directly in the water so that I don't wake up my wife.


Glad it's not just me. Actually I do it all the time. Ever piss while wearing shorts into the water? You can feel the splatter on your legs. Groce.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 12, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Sometimes, if it's late at night, I pee on the side of the bowl instead of directly in the water so that I don't wake up my wife.



That's a double edge sword. Now shes going to wake up and find piss on the floor. 

Try this







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 12, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Glad it's not just me. Actually I do it all the time. Ever piss while wearing shorts into the water? You can feel the splatter on your legs. Groce.



Lmao POB!!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 12, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Anyone ever pee'd thier name in the snow?



Every winter. I make it a point to go outside and do it up


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 12, 2015)

lol me too ha!!


----------



## Magical (Sep 13, 2015)

We dont get snow...ever


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 13, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Anyone ever pee'd thier name in the snow?



Dont eat yellow snow lmao.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 13, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Sometimes, if it's late at night, I pee on the side of the bowl instead of directly in the water so that I don't wake up my wife.



I pee o  the side of the bowl always.  To avoid back splash on my knees.

Your knees probably got piss stains on them


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 13, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Dont eat yellow snow lmao.


----------

